# All Slavic languages: Storey



## iobyo

The word for "storey/floor" in your language and it's origin.

I'll start us off.

Croatian: _kat_ (from the Turkish "kat")
Macedonian: _кат_ (as above)
Slovene: _nadstropje_ (neologism)
Russian: _этаж_ (French "étage")


----------



## jazyk

Czech patro and Polish piętro are similar, but I don't know their etymology.


----------



## mateo19

In Slovak the ground floor is "prízemie" and any other floor, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, is "poschodie".  I am but a humble student of Slovak, so I do not know the roots.  I just know that "prízemie" is related to the root for "earth" (zem-), so something like about or near the earth.

By the way, in American English we spell this word "story" and its plural is "stories".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iobyo said:


> Slovene: _nadstropje_ (neologism)



A quick breakdown of *nadstropje*:*
nad* = above
*strop* = ceiling

BTW, "ground floor" is *pritličje* in Slovenian:*
pri* = at
*tla* = floor, ground


----------



## shifter78

mateo19 said:


> In Slovak the ground floor is "prízemie" and any other floor, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, is "poschodie".  I am but a humble student of Slovak, so I do not know the roots.  I just know that "prízemie" is related to the root for "earth" (zem-), so something like about or near the earth.


Correct, Mateo. Prízemie <= pri + zem (near, on + ground/soil/earth)
Poschodie <= po + schod (on/by + stairs.. like you have to take the stairs to get to upper floors, ísť po schodoch na druhé poschodie)


----------



## WannaBeMe

Particulary in Serbian:

story-sprat, kat (tur.,used in Croatia and parts of Bosnia)
ground floor-prizemlje
aticc-potkrovlje, tavan (tur.,used in Bosnia)
ceiling-strop
floor (deck)-krov


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

WannaBeMe said:


> aticc-potkrovlje, tavan (tur.,used in Bosnia)



Slovenian: *podstrešje* = attic
*pod* = under
*streha* = roof


----------



## Natabka

In Ukrainian the most used word is 

*поверх*

I think it obviously comes from the noun "верх" - "the upper part". Mind the stress - it's on "o" in storey, but there's also "пов*е*рх" which is adverb and means "above something, on the top of something".


----------



## winpoj

There are three words for the concept in Czech: patro, poschodí and podlaží. Poschodí derives from "schody" (stairs) and podlaží from "podlaha" (floor). I don't know the etymology of "patro". It may be related to the word "patřit" ("belong" or an archaic form of "look at") but I don't see any logical connection there.
An interesting point is that 1. podlaží equals "přízemí" (ground floor) but 1. poschodí means the first floor above the ground floor, i.e. 2. podlaží.


----------



## chernobyl

Bulgarian: _кат _(kat) had been used in the past, now almost completely replaced by _етаж _(étage)


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Slovene:

storey/floor: nadstropje
           štuk (colloquial)


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> There are three words for the concept in Czech: patro, poschodí and podlaží. Poschodí derives from "schody" (stairs) and podlaží from "podlaha" (floor). I don't know the etymology of "patro". It may be related to the word "patřit" ("belong" or an archaic form of "look at") but I don't see any logical connection there.
> An interesting point is that 1. podlaží equals "přízemí" (ground floor) but 1. poschodí means the first floor above the ground floor, i.e. 2. podlaží.



In our midst is "podlažie" used most commonly for house building (dvojpodlažný dom - two-storeyed house).


----------



## sokol

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Slovene:
> 
> storey/floor: nadstropje
> štuk (colloquial) This seems to be a German loan (German _Stock)_; and yes, it is certainly not standard language in Slovenian_._


I didn't know that one yet.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

It's mostly used in Ljubljana, but I don't know about other areas in Slovenia.


----------



## robin74

jazyk said:


> Czech patro and Polish piętro are similar, but I don't know their etymology.


My dictionary derives it from the hypothetical pre-Slavic core "prent-", meaning "to set/lay horizontally".

And Polish uses "parter" for a ground floor, with the obvious French etymology (par-terre)


----------

